# help me figure this out plz...



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so entirely sick of hearing about "Locally Laid...." Lola b.s. from the Wrenshall egg company out of Minnesota..... now I have to hand it to them because they came up with a very catchyn slogan for "Locally laid..." They've been doing this for less than 2 years and we've been trying to break into the market for 6..... yes I am jealous.... but it's not for lack of working hard... I don't have a "Lola" but I do have about 85 Matildas that expect attention or the will lay their eggs about 10 acres out in the pasture....... Ugh.... my degree is in Social Work.... not business... but we are dong nothing different than what They are.... suggesions are welcome...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a local college that you can take some marketing classes in? Look online for some sort of marketing seminar? Read books on marketing.

That is what it comes down to, knowing how to market your product.

What exactly are you trying to do and what have you done so far?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

You need a slogan and a captivating tale to go with it--with your truth in the story-- something like a Minnesota Mathilda born and bred on a small family farm (get pic of your family in the pasture) and make sure and differentiate from the "egg company Lolas" you are a real, down home family raising wholesome pastured hens and eggs, etc.....(include shot of your 4 boys you raised eating those wholesome eggs)...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

And you need good advertizing, even like one billboard spot on a busy highway, any of your boys in college? Get and ad out on their local college radio station (way back when, anyone could sign up for an hour or too at the college station and be a radio announcer, I even gave it a shot....)...


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

A catchy slogan and advertising somewhere where you will be found. Depending on what market you want to break into, it might mean travel, to farmer's markets, to metro areas, to farmer's markets in metro areas. Might mean free samples, might mean contacting restaurants and setting up contracts with them. Local Harvest, Eat Wild, other eat local, eat sustainable, etc, websites. Yes, sometimes it cost money to make money. Do you have anything else that you can market with your eggs? Can you partner with someone that raises chicken and/or beef? It is A LOT of work and a long time to get a business established, hang in there and start working on something catchy while feeding and moving pens.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

You know... maybe I am just too 'old school' and need to go back to the classroom. Our MOtto is 'embracing the past while honoring the future' of the small family farm. Now based on my research, I thought that would be a high sucess..... not. Lola is headed for a super bowl commercial while Matilda is hunting for bugs until snowball (tonight).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately people don't care about the past. They just want to know how your product will benefit them at the moment. There must be a lot of people in your area that are big into saving the environment. 

That is part of marketing. Really understanding who your consumer is and how you can appeal to them best.

People truly don't understand how much time, money and effort go into running your own business. Marketing is the hardest and what you need to do most.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol....I have to hand it to the "locally laid" people...they have done very well... truth be told ...I hate washing & labelling eggs.... more power to them and I will find a different niche....


----------

